# I have given up



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After another night of unsolicited phone calls I have swapped numbers with a guy at work and he will field them for me.. he has called 3 people who phoned me during the night, the last call being at 4.30am and was told by one to: leave him alone his head whatever that means lol.

Maiden


----------

